# Searching for copy of "Trading Gold For Profit: The Gold addition (XAU/USD)"



## tom82 (27 October 2013)

Does anyone know where I can obtain a copy of the following book _Trading Gold For Profit: The Gold addition (XAU/USD) (Trading For Profit) (Volume 1) ISBN 1482687216_ by David Shepherd PhD? Have been searching everywhere for it with no success.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 October 2013)

*Re: Trading Gold For Profit, searching for copy of*



tom82 said:


> Does anyone know where I can obtain a copy of the following book _Trading Gold For Profit: The Gold addition (XAU/USD) (Trading For Profit) (Volume 1) ISBN 1482687216_ by David Shepherd PhD? Have been searching everywhere for it with no success.




I'd tried reading a few pages on Amazon.  Looks like he has a lot of difficulty communicating in English.  For example he doesn't use full stops and his spelling is about grade 3 level.  This means he is *very unlikely* to be a PhD.  If he lies about this, then what else is he lying about?

Regarding his method, if it worked, people would be buying it and it would still be in print.  Why not buy something that has already sold well?  Top sellers usually have something of value.


----------



## tom82 (27 October 2013)

*Re: Trading Gold For Profit, searching for copy of*



Gringotts Bank said:


> I'd tried reading a few pages on Amazon.  Looks like he has a lot of difficulty communicating in English.
> 
> Why not buy something that has sold well?  Top sellers usually have something of value.




Ok, so what are your suggestions then?
Thanks


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 October 2013)

*Re: Trading Gold For Profit, searching for copy of*



tom82 said:


> Ok, so what are your suggestions then?
> Thanks




Plenty of book suggestions here on ASF.

If you enter "book" or "books" into the search bar you will find heaps of stuff.


----------



## tom82 (27 October 2013)

*Re: Trading Gold For Profit, searching for copy of*



Gringotts Bank said:


> Plenty of book suggestions here on ASF.
> 
> If you enter "book" or "books" into the search bar you will find heaps of stuff.




If I enter "book or "books" in the search field I will get results of books, but many will not be on the topic I am interested in, so I would still need to sift through them and weed out the ones that are not related and this is a rather time consuming chore, tedious and laborious job. Its all well and good to suggest not to get a item but one needs to be able to back it up with alternatives.
Thanks


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 October 2013)

*Re: Trading Gold For Profit, searching for copy of*



tom82 said:


> If I enter "book or "books" in the search field I will get results of books, but many will not be on the topic I am interested in, so I would still need to sift through them and weed out the ones that are not related and this is a rather time consuming chore, tedious and laborious job. Its all well and good to suggest not to get a item but one needs to be able to back it up with alternatives.
> Thanks




I've just saved you a lot of time trying to buy something that is written by a fraud!  How's that for gratitude?! 

Do you know how to enter "trading gold" into the Amazon search bar?


----------



## tom82 (27 October 2013)

*Re: Trading Gold For Profit, searching for copy of*



Gringotts Bank said:


> I've just saved you a lot of time trying to buy something that is written by a fraud!  How's that for gratitude?!
> 
> Do you know how to enter "trading gold" into the Amazon search bar?




Thought you meant searching on these forums.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 October 2013)

*Re: Trading Gold For Profit, searching for copy of*



tom82 said:


> Thought you meant searching on these forums.




I did but that was too hard.  Amazon "trading gold", "trade gold", "commodities trading", "gold system", "gold trading system", "commodities trading system", and so on...

When you find a good match, then continue your search from "Customers Who Bought This Item Also Bought" link.  Simples.


----------



## tom82 (27 October 2013)

*Re: Trading Gold For Profit, searching for copy of*



Gringotts Bank said:


> I did but that was too hard.  Amazon "trading gold", "trade gold", "commodities trading", "gold system", "gold trading system", "commodities trading system", and so on...




Most books don't cover XAU/USD, which is what I'm more interested in.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 October 2013)

*Re: Trading Gold For Profit, searching for copy of*



tom82 said:


> Most books don't cover XAU/USD, which is what I'm more interested in.




There will be other instruments which chart in a very similar way to XAU/USD,  If you find such an instument you can broaden your search.


----------



## tom82 (27 October 2013)

*Re: Trading Gold For Profit, searching for copy of*



Gringotts Bank said:


> There will be other instruments which chart in a very similar way to XAU/USD,  If you find such an instument you can broaden your search.




On a slightly different tangent, can you recommend any books on gold that cover things like how it forms, exploration, drilling, geology, mining / recovery, production, evaluating, refining etc?
Searching through amazon, but not having much luck.
Also trying to find books on oil gas that also cover these topics if anyone can assist.

Thanks


----------



## tom82 (27 October 2013)

*Re: Trading Gold For Profit, searching for copy of*



tom82 said:


> On a slightly different tangent, can you recommend any books on gold that cover things like how it forms, exploration, drilling, geology, mining / recovery, production, evaluating, refining etc?
> Searching through amazon, but not having much luck.
> Also trying to find books on oil gas that also cover these topics if anyone can assist.
> 
> Thanks




Or even books on evaluating mining stocks, would also be useful.
Thanks.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 October 2013)

http://miningalmanac.com/filters/


----------



## tom82 (28 October 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> http://miningalmanac.com/filters/




Whats that site tell me?


----------

